# What's up with Brian???



## jasonmk1j (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, I got one of those Apple Snails for my Guppy tank to keep it nice and clean, usually its busy making its way around the tank having a good munch but today its gone inside its shell and hasn't moved in ages. 

The tank is looking really clean and the weather's been a bit rubbish here the last couple of days, as the tank only gets natural light that means not much algae for it to feast on. Would it be resting? I've never seen it like this before... or could it have starved? water is all ok and none of the fish seem distressed in any way.

Thanks


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i doubt that it starved..i havent seen a snail yet that wont eat any un eaten food you give the fish..toss a algae waffer in there..see if he perks up.

Rick


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I have seen Mystery Snails/Apple Snails hide in their shells for up to a week and not move. Often I have given up hope and thought of them as dead, only to see them moved or eating again after a few days.

I am not 100% sure what they do. But if they still have their pad attached, they are still alive. He could have stuffed himself silly and is taking a break.

I also suggest providing a algae wafer or sinking shrimp pellets for them to snack on. I usually crush up a few pellets and a wafer or two, and sprinkle it throughout the tank every other day.


----------



## WaterPanda (May 23, 2012)

Mine has done that from time to time, one reason they do that is to "rest" and they can do it for a while like 1-7 days even and sometimes will float while doing it. however if you are worried pick the little guy up and smell him. if he is dead then he will smell so terrible you will want to puke. however if not then just replace him in a different spot that you will notice if he moved around at night. placing waffers are good too. now if nothing else works and its not smelling, then there may be something wrong with the tank. snail are very sensitive to tank changes so check everything your pH ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. you can put it in a clean ER tank and see if he perks up but dont feed him unless he moves. if he starts "cheering" up in there then do a water change in your tank and replace him after he eats in ER tank. that should do it. now one time i had one do that and he was injured and i didnt know it, and it came out of its shell. now they can live on however they are not protected and can not reestablish itself in the shell nor can it make a new one. Mine sadly made a trip to the freezer since i couldnt just let nature be and see him suffer  but dont fret. try everything else and just let him be for a while, when u do the smell test you can also hold it upside down and doing that out of water will make it want to go right side up and it will come out of its shell. not all do that as some are stubborn but just something else you can try.


----------

